
50k Microsoft employees are currently replying all to a company-wide email - mcenedella
https://mobile.twitter.com/tomwarren/status/1243293912049090566
======
ChrisArchitect
Ha, these things have crazy patterns from 'helpful' replies that say stop
replying to people sharing pics of their pets. In 2016 one of these that
caused a nationwide meltdown in systems across the UK's NHS 850,000 accounts
and became known as #replyallgate

------
cbanek
Well, I'm glad nothing has changed over there in blue badge land. I remember
when they added the feature to outlook that would warn you "you're about to
reply to x number of people." But I guess that got lost along the way.

------
ChrisArchitect
a report on it from the register:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22699087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22699087)

------
_bxg1
I'd really like to know what it's about

~~~
phnofive
99.999% Reply-alls sternly telling everyone to stop replying-all

~~~
tonyedgecombe
It's probably about somebody leaving their lights on in the car park.

